# bulbo buckleberry "???"



## pappipaph (Dec 7, 2009)

just wondering how long lasting Bulb. Elizabeth Ann "Buckleberry" blooms are. 
mine only about 2-3 weeks (only one and a half open) are already wilting but also a sudden drop in temp. as socal welcomes winter doesn't help. 

we've got a huge drop in humidity and cold rain in store for the week.


----------



## fbrem (Dec 7, 2009)

once opened, they last about 10 days for me


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2009)

fbrem said:


> once opened, they last about 10 days for me


I agree -- it would be amazing to have them open for two weeks.


----------



## pappipaph (Dec 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree -- it would be amazing to have them open for two weeks.




ok thank you both since i had taken such good care of him.
i had gotten very upset thinking i had done something wrong or overexposed to light or something.


----------

